# Amish Harness Makers



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Being in Virginia, a few hours drive I am in Amish country of Pennsylvania. Here soon I need to take a harness up I got last year that the man purchased at an auction right off the team, didn't clean it and dunked it in a vat of oil and then used it for years himself. 

The creases and crevices are packed with old dirt, hair, and whatever else is in there. The harness itself is really nice, heavy and more for parades or working in the public, has a lot of extra bells and whistles as far as leather work goes and is all brass dotted. When I take it in to be cleaned and repaired, as the blinkers need to be fixed and some of the leather is partially torn, am going to ask if they will explain what the extra on it is.

Has anyone else used the Amish to clean their harness? Normally I clean my own twice a year but with it being so nasty, my hands just will not hold up to the cleaning.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm also in Amish country (about 20-30 minutes from Lancaster as the crow flies), so you'll have to let me know where you go for your harness! I can't see any reason why they wouldn't clean it if you asked and paid, especially explaining that your hands can't stand up to the work anymore. You might also be able to find someone locally who drives who would be willing to clean the harness for a few dollars, especially a teen or someone who needs the extra money.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Mulefeather!! I have a good friend who lives outside of Harrisburg!! A small town called Yorkhaven, if I go up to drop the harness off will have to let you know, maybe we can meet up and have lunch or something. 

I usually go to a shop called Peach Lane Harness shop in Ronks, believe it is owned by Abner Esh. 

Not many people drive draft horses and do about everything with them like we do. But that is a good thought and thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Why would I pay for something I should do myself? Take the harness apart, take pictures of it, so you know how to put it back together.
Spread the pieces on aluminum saddle racks. Use a hose with a sprayer to rinse. Soap and scrub with a sponge and saddle soap, and rescrub until you have dislodged dirt and hair. Rinse REALLY WELL and let air dry. When dry apply your favorite oil or tack leather preservative.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Take it to the car wash. Or pressure wash it on the driveway, if you have a pressure washer. Do this on the way to the harness guy, and have them dip it in oil. They usually have a vat of oil, with a big basket that lowers into it. My guy charges $10 to oil, IIRC....


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Why Corporal? Well as I said, I have arthritis in my fingers AND I had major wrist surgery back in March on my left wrist....it will never be the same again and I would rather not be in pain when I ride. I also figure, since there are parts and pieces to be fixed, have them do it all at once.....


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*its a shame i dont live near by as i would do it for you.*

its a shame as i dont live near by.
i would clean and oil it for you.
it would be disasembled each bit thoughley cleaned by hand and the harness oiled overnight and wiped with a towl and left in the air to continue soaking in.
when its nice and supple i would polish all the brass and put it back togeather.
the broken parts would be sent away so copeys can be made and you would have a harness in high standard as new.
your harness sounds great.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah thank you! If I had help I could do it. But I just can't clean a team harness with all the extra's on it by myself anymore without having a hard time using my hands the next day....


----------

